# New impact gear



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How much you want for your old one? I wouldn't mind to pick up something like that, mainly just for the back protection.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I will have to check back with you. One of my friends said he was interested in it before. If he doesn't want it then I will let you know.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Cool man, just let me know


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Interesting. Who makes the stuff you just purchased? Link?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Interesting. Who makes the stuff you just purchased? Link?


Seriously. Let's see that shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Google tells me that the Icon Field Armor vest is pretty easily found online for $100. MSRP is $120. I don't know what the top piece is.

$100 is more than I'm looking to spend for an impact vest. I'd like to have one, but not for $100. Really the only thing I'm looking for is a back plate. I don't much care for the shoulder protection. I have enough bulk through the shoulders that I've never gotten hurt from even a hard fall on a shoulder. Knock on wood. Don't wanna jinx myself.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

The jacket on top of the OP message is made by Alpinstars, its motorcycle protection. You should be able to find it at any online dealer who carries Alpinestars stuff. Alpinestars is probably one of, if not the most, popular moto gear companies in the world. The bottom pic is another moto vest by icon. 

IMO its way overkill, but each to his own.. Kinda hard to knock someone for safety so I'm not doing that but I would hate to have to wear all that gear on the mountain.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'd definitely be interested in something similar, but a little toned down and less restrictive. I may go with Skeletools' impact vest. I love their crash pads and I like how their stuff is completely modular. That way I could remove the shoulder pads if I found them too restrictive. They're $84 on sale right now.

If I was 18 I wouldn't care, but at 28 the hits are starting to add up and the recovery time is starting to lengthen.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

oh man what I wouldn't give to be 28 again!  

Good luck on the gear, I need a new butt pad and hadn't heard of Skeletools so will check them out.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> If I was 18 I wouldn't care, but at 28 the hits are starting to add up and the recovery time is starting to lengthen.


If that's not the truth... I'm turning 30 in October and lost last season due to herniating 2 discs in my back at the begining of January. I'm looking at the skeletools stuff also. My Demon crash pads have seen better days and I may even consider some kind of back protection based on my situation. Anything to reduce the impact on my lower back is a definite bonus.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The vest I just bought is the Alpinestars Bionic 2 Protection Jacket. Even though it is marketed to motorcycle riders, quite a few big air BMX riders wear them. I saw at least 3 riders wearing them while watching the recent summer X-games.

A link to the jacket on the Alpinestars site is here - Bionic 2 Protection Jacket - Alpinestars Official Store

I am still in good enough shape to bounce back after most normal falls, but the padding helps cut down on the wear on my body after a 6-7 hour day of riding. I also wear some demon hardtail impact shorts... its very nice to not freeze one's patooski off on a cold lift chair. The cold lifts are my favorite because it usually means that the runs below them aren't crowded.


DC5R said:


> Interesting. Who makes the stuff you just purchased? Link?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

No news yet on what my friend has decided. I think it might be a toss up if he comes out snowboarding next season.

The Icon Field Armor vest can be bought used for ~$50-$70 if you look around on craigslist or motorcycle forums. Most back protectors are going to cost you around $100 new. Motorcycle gear tends to not be quite as outrageously priced as ski/snow gear, so you will probably be able to find something a bit cheaper like the AXO (back protector for less, but it might be more bulky than the nicer stuff.

I doubt you'll find a full on vest for less than $100.


linvillegorge said:


> Google tells me that the Icon Field Armor vest is pretty easily found online for $100. MSRP is $120. I don't know what the top piece is.
> 
> $100 is more than I'm looking to spend for an impact vest. I'd like to have one, but not for $100. Really the only thing I'm looking for is a back plate. I don't much care for the shoulder protection. I have enough bulk through the shoulders that I've never gotten hurt from even a hard fall on a shoulder. Knock on wood. Don't wanna jinx myself.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Linvillegeorge,

I saw this back protector (used) on sale for $50. Might wanna jump on it

Alpinestars race tech back protector 50.00 - 13x Forums


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

One more update.... a lot of retailers are starting to sell the 2010 Six-six-one Vapor Pressure suit for $100 online and offline.

I tried it on at a local cycle gear. It is lighter and offers more freedom of movement than the Alpinestars bionic jacket.
If I didn't already have the alpinestars, then I would have bought it instead










It was harder to get in and out of than all the other padded vests/jackets I have tried on... but you'll only have to deal with that once or twice a day.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That is freakin' cool looking! One question though, if you've used something similar before -- how much does it bulk you up? Are you likely to need a jacket next size up, for instance?


----------



## 916boarder (Mar 22, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> If that's not the truth... I'm turning 30 in October and lost last season due to herniating 2 discs in my back at the begining of January. *I'm looking at the skeletools stuff also. * My Demon crash pads have seen better days and I may even consider some kind of back protection based on my situation. Anything to reduce the impact on my lower back is a definite bonus.



One thing about the skeletools is that it's basically another pair of thermals (with padding). If you board with thermals underneath, you may get extra warm. I just bought a pair of skeletools and tried them on around the house. They're pretty thick so you might have to size up on your pants. Would definitely need to size up if you buy/use a second set of padding. My pants were very loose before I the skeletools, and now they're pretty tight. And that's with only 1 layer of padding.

If you think you'll have issues with too much heat from the layers, I would suggest the azzpadz. I normally run hot and didn't think about this when I got them, so I'll have to see how it is during the winter.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

All the snowboard jackets I have worn have had enough room to accomdate elbow pads and a back pad. No need to go a size up unless your stuff fits pretty tight already.

It doesn't bulk you up much more than an extra fleece or hoody would. The padded jacket itself is a pretty tight fit.


Donutz said:


> That is freakin' cool looking! One question though, if you've used something similar before -- how much does it bulk you up? Are you likely to need a jacket next size up, for instance?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I suppose if the armor is adding thermal insulation, I can just take out my zip-in inner lining as well.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Who said that the armor is adding thermal insulation?


----------

